# New mice making odd sounds?



## daniel (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello there,

I have recently acquired two lovely chinchilla siblings from Dom.

They seem to be communicating in a variety of low warbles, clicks, soft squeaks but I have noticed over the past 6 days that they consistently make a sound which resembles sneezing. This is accompanied but jerky head movement and an occasional stop in whatever they are doing to 'wipe' their noses.

I'm wondering if perhaps they could be allergic to the wood shavings in the set up, or possibly the hay in their hidey-hole? Any recommendations on bedding substitutes?

I had a similar problem with my ex-house rabbit Elliott who had a dust allergy, I used a dust-free recycled bedding called 'carefresh' - suitable for mice I wonder?

Any help you could offer would be greatly appreciated!

x Daniel


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Ah, could be sneezing. What kind of wood are the shavings?

I use(d) Carefresh, but I'm stopping now. All of mine seems to be full of dust, and I think its making _me_ sneeze and I'm not allergic to anything . It is recommended by some people though.

I also give hay, but hay can carry mites... which shouldn't result in sneezing. You could always try changing it for a cheap substitute, like paper shreddings, and see if it makes any difference.

They can catch colds too, I think...


----------



## daniel (Oct 20, 2008)

Colds? Oh crikey, it has been pretty darn cold in my room of late... I thought perhaps they had some kind of padding under those coats of those.

Tomorrow I think I'll have to rethink their container. Thanks for replying so soon, it's so late!


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Bwaha, I have no life. Besides, no respectable student goes to bed before 4am .

Maybe try offering more than one kind of bedding, like hay and paper etc. They'll soon bed themselves in if its cold. I never put the heating on at home, and mine just pull everything inside their favourite den of the week, and sleep curled up. They always feel warm when I get them out.


----------



## daniel (Oct 20, 2008)

Haha, I am only staying up this late waiting for my girlfriend's train to get in! My eyes are so sore 

I will make them a second house without the sawdust and hay and see what they make of it!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

You need to let Dom & Fae know if you havent already, so they can keep an eye on theirs and they will be able to give you some advice to. I have 2 chins from them, I wonder if they are from the same litter? Mine are fine no odd noises coming from them. Lets hope its just a cold and it passes quickly. My mice are on normal shavings.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

No harm in rubbing vapo rub on the underside of the lids or citrosept on the rear of their coats (best way to get them to take it as they groom it off ) if it's a cold it will pass if not then there will only be one result i'm afraid. Usually if they loose condition and start to run around hunched up then you have real trouble as this usually results in death but a vet can give you baytril that will cure most of the time but is in no way a sure thing.
It happens with mice some just don't relocate very well.
Room temps will have no real impact unless the breeders house is far warmer than yours then you may well just have a case of the sniffles which will hopefully pass.


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

One of my mice is also making od sounds, as if she is breathing with a bunged up nose, she seems in good spirits but is losing weight (which isnt a bad thing as she was 92g), she isn't walking hunched up, so i'm confused as what to do. Help!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they have respiratory infections which mice are prone to.Difficult to cure even with antibiotics.If they are pets just keep them clean well fed and out of draughts and see what happens.Don't breed from individuals that show these symptoms even if they recover.If you are breeding to show they would need to be culled.Most if not all of us have experienced this problem.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Daniel, Sorry to hear about the boys. None of the others from the same litter have had any problems that im aware of, all of the ones here still seem fine. Rachael the ones you have are from the same litter so if you could also keep an eye on them and let us know if anything comes of it.

If like Steve said that a change in temp could cause this then that could be the case as they have always been kept inside at room temp and it never gets cold here. If the unexpected was to happen just Pm me and ill see if i can sort you out a few more.


----------

